# kein sound mit alsa(vt8233) auf laptop gericom X5force

## firefly

Hi,

ich kann die soundkarte einfach net zum laufen bringen. Das modul snd-via82xx (von alsa) und dir restlichen nötgen module werden geladen.

Nur es fehlen komplett die devices in /dev/sound.

In der datei /var/log/kernel/current steht:

Nov 17 19:27:50 [kernel] ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:1030: AC'97 codec is not ready [0xffffffff]

Nov 17 19:27:51 [kernel] ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:354: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff]

ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

----------

## hopfe

Hast du die Soundunterstüzung im Kernel aktiviert?

----------

## firefly

im kernel hab oich nur die soundunterstützung und dei unterstützung für OSS soundmodule als module aktiviert sonst keinen soundkarten treiber

----------

## hopfe

Ich verwende auch den alsa treiber, hab aber das oss-modul nicht drin.

Bei meinen Kernel hab ich nur die Soundunterstützung als Modul eingebunten, und nach dem bulid der kernel erneut ein emerge alsa-driver ausgeführt. 

Ich habe mich bei der Installtion ziemlich genau an die Hilfe gehalten 

http://gentoo-deutsch.berlios.de/htmlfromxsl/alsa-guide.html

vielleicht findest du darin auch einen brauchbaren Tipp. 

Die Angabe der karte vorm emerge erspart viel Zeit  :Smile: Last edited by hopfe on Mon Nov 18, 2002 2:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

nein hat nix gebracht er bringt immer noch den fehler codec_ready: codec 0 is nit ready und es gibt keine devices in /dev/sound

edit:

folgendes kam mit dmesg:

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff]

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff]

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff]

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff]

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff]

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff]

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff]

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff]

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff]

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff]

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff]

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff]

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff]

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff]

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff]

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff]

ALSA ../../alsa-kernel/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c:1537: AC'97 0:0 access is not valid [0xffffffff], removing mixer.

----------

## hopfe

Bist du dir sicher das in deiner " /etc/modules.d/alsa" alles stimmt?

Hier der Inhalt meiner "alsa" Datei, ich verwende zwar "snd-via686" als Treiber aber das Prinzip sollte gleich sein. 

```

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

options snd snd_major=116 snd_cards_limit=1

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-via686

##alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

##alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

##alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

##alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

##alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

```

----------

## firefly

so hab ich es auch aber er will einfach net:(

----------

## hopfe

Dann kann ich dir  leider auch nicht weiterhelfen, am besten du versuchst es mit der Suchfunktion. Mit der Kombination aus 8233 und ALSA findet man ziemlich viel.

----------

## firefly

schade

aber das besste is ja mit der suse livecd 7.3 läuft die soundkarte abwer leider net mit gentoo  :Sad: 

----------

## firefly

man das gibts echt net auch mit der suse livecd 8.1 läut die karte:(

und was hat den die fehlermeldung eigentlich zu bedeuten ??

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff] 

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff] 

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff] 

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff] 

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff] 

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff] 

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff] 

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff] 

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff] 

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff] 

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff] 

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff] 

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff] 

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff] 

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff] 

ALSA ../alsa-kernel/pci/via82xx.c:350: codec_ready: codec 0 is not ready [0xffffffff] 

ALSA ../../alsa-kernel/pci/ac97/ac97_codec.c:1537: AC'97 0:0 access is not valid [0xffffffff], removing mixer.

----------

## firefly

JUHU es geht jetzt  :Smile: 

der fehler lag am eingeschalteten acpi support im kernel

----------

